# Dual-sporters ???



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

JUST PICKED ME UP A YAMAHA TW200 DUAL SPORT MOTORCYCLE. ANYONE HERE RIDE THEM???
TRADED QUAD IN FOR IT. I WILL MISS THE QUAD, BUT I WON'T MISS WHERE I AM LIMITED TO RIDING IT.
ALSO, AT AROUND 80 MPG, IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD TO WORK AND BACK BIKE FOR SURE.
I HAVE RIDDEN ALL THE ATV TRAILS IN THE LOWER L.P. AND IT'S TIME FOR A CHANGE OF SCENERY.
GOOD LUCK TO ME:corkysm55


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

TWO WHEELS ARE FUNNER ANYWAY!!!!:evilsmile That's cool dude. I already know what you'll be riding the next few weeks nonstop. HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Cool tim,,,,, thats what Mike wants to do too  nice Bike !

he is working slowly on his ,,,,,, one part at the time rofl


----------



## smokepants (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a Suzuki DR350 dual-sport and love it. You will have a blast riding down the road and find a 2track and just turn into it and follow it. Just remember you need to pay Jenny her ORV sticker fee to ride it in the woods.
You will enjoy it.
neil.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's a link you might find interesting: http://www.thumperpage.com/articles/tw200.html

Enjoy your new ride!

Scott B.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

I've got a 2006 Suzuki DRZ400S. I ride it to work mostly but it has DOT approved knobby tires on it for when I get offroad.


----------

